# Juniper stump



## barry richardson (Aug 13, 2012)

A couple views of a juniper stump I turned last week. Found it in a tree trimers lot( they let me pick through their stuff; nice fellas!) About a foot tall and 10" dia at the rim. It wanted to come apart on me, hence the bowties. I like making the rustic/primitive stuff cause you dont have to fuss too much with the sanding/finishing. Just a quick sand, couple coats of poly, and done. A few tool marks just add to the look, or at least thats my story and I'm sticking to it!  [attachment=9143][attachment=9144[attachment=9143][attachment=9144]]


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

Barry, I see your attachment codes but the uploads are not present. Also, when you insert them, space them apart from your text so it doesn't all run together. Need help just holler.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 13, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Barry, I see your attachment codes but the uploads are not present. Also, when you insert them, space them apart from your text so it doesn't all run together. Need help just holler.



Can ya see the pics now Kevin?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

Yep I can see 'em - good job. When I get back later I'll show you how to insert them into your post properly. Anytime you see the "Attached Files" above the images that means you have not used the "Insert Image" function. It's important to use that because it allows you to place the images anywhere in your post you wish. 

But you do not just want to click that for every image and stop there, or it will place them all in the very beginning of your post and make the text and images fight each other for space. And placing the image text codes [the stuff between brackets] where ever you want in the post will allow you to describe each photo with text then place it right below the description if you ever decide to do that, and it also keeps the text from being broken apart as it will sometimes do. 

I simply need to make a vidoe for this and just never have taken the time. I'm going to push it up higher on my list . . . . 



The vase is awesome. I had no idea ERC (juniper) would be that pretty. I have tons of knotty blanks!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, that's just a really cool piece! Thanks for showing us some of your work! I'm diggin it.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 13, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Yep I can see 'em - good job. When I get back later I'll show you how to insert them into your post properly. Anytime you see the "Attached Files" above the images that means you have not used the "Insert Image" function. It's important to use that because it allows you to place the images anywhere in your post you wish.
> 
> But you do not just want to click that for every image and stop there, or it will place them all in the very beginning of your post and make the text and images fight each other for space. And placing the image text codes [the stuff between brackets] where ever you want in the post will allow you to describe each photo with text then place it right below the description if you ever decide to do that, and it also keeps the text from being broken apart as it will sometimes do.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it's not ERC, it's some other kind that grows around here. A common one is Aligator Juniper, or maybe some other ornamental kind... That is one problem with the wood lot I frequent, half the time I dont know what the heck I have....Lots of Imports around here.


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 13, 2012)

Beautiful !


----------



## drycreek (Aug 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## EricJS (Aug 13, 2012)

Beautiful! Great work, Barry! Isn't it frightening how many beautiful pieces of wood like that never make it into the right hands?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 13, 2012)

Great job on a tough wood to work with! You can hear it crack while your reaching for another chisel ! Well done.
Scott


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 14, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Both of your pieces are fantastic. the juniper? vase looks like a gernade--you are brave. You may have a deathwish--that takes talent sure. What type od finish it that? That cannot be eastern red cedar--not nearly enough cracks.:hatsoff:



Thanks, as a precaution I pressed a piece of closecell foam, backed by plywood, against the open end with the tailstock. This secured things somewhat while I did the outside. Then I used a steady rest and duct tape aruond the rim to hold things together while I did the inside. I also hogged out some of the inside with the chainsaw before I started It is definitely not ERC. Probably Aligator Juniper, which is common here in the west. It was quite a bit harder and stringier that ERC.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 14, 2012)

Great job! I love the bowtie... Freehand or template?

That thing is too cool!


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 14, 2012)

After looking at your DIW and Juniper turnings, I think you could join the heavy hitters list. Thanks for posting.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 15, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Great job! I love the bowtie... Freehand or template?
> 
> That thing is too cool!



Thanks! I used a template of sorts to hog out most of the recess with a router, then cut/trimmed the bowties to fit.


----------

